# Good dry food for schnauzer with itchy skin



## carebear5581 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi everyone! I hope someone can help me. I have a 3 yr old female schnauzer that has dry itchy skin. I was originally fed her Innova but had to switch due to financial issues. She has been on science diet for about 5 months and I am not liking it at all. We never really had issues with her skin before. I hope it's the food. The vet has seen her and gave us a steroid/antihistamine for about 2 weeks. She started doing a little better but now it is back to the same way. I am seriously thinking of switching back to Innova since the switch ended up costing more (vet bills). I was wondering if anyone had any other suggestions for food.

Thanks Everyone!
Carrie


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

look into taste of the wild pacific stream, its grain free, chicken free formula and usually works well for dogs with skin issues. Depending where you live its around $40 for 30 lb bag. You can get it at tractor supply, if you go on their website, you can also print off $5 coupon off your next purchase.
http://offers.e-centives.com/siflo/reg/survey.cfm?s=Yz0xJmY9MSZjdT0xJmJxPTEmdmlkPTEwNjAmbz0xODE4Mzk2JnA9MTgxODM5NiZwdD00JmNvPTQ5MiZmd2ViPTEmc2M9NDkyJmNpZD0xMjEzMDE2NCZyVVJMPSUyRnNpZmxvJTJGcG9zdHJlZ2lzdGVyJTJFY2ZtJTNGdmlkJTNEMTA2MCUyNnQlM0Q0JTI2cyUzRDU1MjU0NjIyJTI2ZndlYiUzRDElMjZjbyUzRDQ5MiUyNnNjJTNENDkyJTI2aWQlM0Q4NjJhNGNmOSUyRGYwNjQlMkQ0ZWRkJTJEYTg5MCUyRGY0YTg1MWYzZTIwYSZzPTU1MjU0NjIyJmlkPTg2MmE0Y2Y5LWYwNjQtNGVkZC1hODkwLWY0YTg1MWYzZTIwYQ%3D%3D


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Since it is a dry skin issue, I would consider going grain free. Grain free is more expensive though. Not sure if that's an option for you. Innova is a great food, but it's not grainless. If you stick with Innova, try adding in some fish oil to her food...


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I think you're right. It's probably the food. 

Sounds like an allergy to me. I would check out a grain-free food, as grains seem to be the biggest allergy causer. 

Unfortunately, grain-free foods are a bit on the pricier side. But as you said, the cost of SD + vet bills is more than the great food you had her on before.

The grain-frees that I have experience with are Evo and Orijen. Both are great foods. But I wanna say the Evo was a little more affordable.

Good luck!

Richelle


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

may want to look into california natural. it's specifically created to help with allergies.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i second Taste of the Wild pacific stream! my dogs do great on it. it is grain free, and very reasonable priced!

and unos mom....
OMG i love you LOL :tongue:
thanks for that coupon. you should post stuff like this more often!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would say that if she was doing well before the switch over to SD, its the lack of quality ingredients in it that is causing her skin issues. SD is really low quality in terms of ingredients. I would also go grain free if I were you like others have suggested.

You might want to add in some omega fatty acid supplements in the meantime to help alleviate the itchy skin :wink:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

My parents feed their schnauzer (who also has skin issues) TOTW and they say he is doing a lot better since they switched him to it.
They give him fish oil capsules as well.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

ruckusluvr-lol, I actually saw it on another board and thought I'd pass it on. I was looking at their website and I didnt see TOTW on there, even though it is sold at the store, but the cat food is $22 for 15 lb bag, I normally pay $32! I hope the store price is the same as internet because my kitties do really well on it.


----------



## carebear5581 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the help. I was reading alot on the internet and almost all sites gave the same info. You guys have been great!:smile:


----------



## carebear5581 (Feb 9, 2010)

Now I have another question. Spooky or malluver, where is a good place to get a fish oil supplement. Petsmart? :redface:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

PetSmart or Petco both have it. I think I've read here that some people use regular human fish oil caps. Not sure if there's a cost savings, though...

We've used salmon oil in the past. We got it at Petco and it came in a big jug with a pump. You just pump the recommended amount right on their food.

Richelle


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

You can get them at Costco. Or even Walmart. I used salmon oil that I would purchase at a pet store near me. It had a pump so it made it easy to use...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

if you get fish oil make sure it comes from wild caught fish, not farm raised which is highly deficient in Omega 3's.


----------

